# YunJong mass produces axis cube (coming soon)



## daniel0731ex (Dec 8, 2009)

here are some pictures of the prototype:
(pictures from http://bbs.mf8.com.cn/viewthread.php?tid=43329&extra=page=1)


----------



## Logan (Dec 8, 2009)

Not the best quality, but it's ok. How much will they be sold for?


----------



## PHPJaguar (Dec 8, 2009)

That has to be the tightest-looking puzzle I've ever seen.

Suggestion: attach images instead of embedding? Might be a bit more byte-friendly for slower connections.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 8, 2009)

dunno, it's still prototype


----------



## Cheese_Board (Dec 8, 2009)

Do you work for a KO company? Most of your recent posts have been advertising them and generating the wrong kind of interest towards KOs.


----------



## Edward (Dec 8, 2009)

Cheese_Board said:


> Do you work for a KO company? Most of your recent posts have been advertising them and generating the wrong kind of interest towards KOs.



I would probably infer that he is active on a Chinese forum, so hes kept up to date on this kind of stuff. And is this a KO? I haven't seen any puzzle like it.


----------



## Cheese_Board (Dec 8, 2009)

It is a KO. It was originally a custom puzzle, but now it is being copied.


----------



## joey (Dec 8, 2009)

Cheese_Board said:


> It is a KO. It was originally a custom puzzle, but now it is being copied.


Not really a KO.


----------



## Cheese_Board (Dec 8, 2009)

joey said:


> Cheese_Board said:
> 
> 
> > It is a KO. It was originally a custom puzzle, but now it is being copied.
> ...



How is that not a KO? It is a copy of a puzzle that someone else designed, and now this company is stealing the design for profit!


----------



## Lux Aeterna (Dec 8, 2009)

Damn it, China...

That is all.


----------



## aronpm (Dec 8, 2009)

Cheese_Board said:


> Do you work for a KO company? Most of your recent posts have been advertising them and generating the wrong kind of interest towards KOs.


:fp He's not advertising. He's saying, "Yong Jun are starting to make these." How is that advertising? If I say, "Tiger Woods has been cheating on his wife," I'm not advertising adultery. 

@daniel0731ex: Is this 'axis cube' a copy of Tony Fisher's Golden Cube?


----------



## Cheese_Board (Dec 8, 2009)

aronpm said:


> Cheese_Board said:
> 
> 
> > Do you work for a KO company? Most of your recent posts have been advertising them and generating the wrong kind of interest towards KOs.
> ...



http://tinyurl.com/yjz9qur
And yes, he has been advertising the KOs in other threads.


----------



## Lux Aeterna (Dec 8, 2009)

aronpm said:


> @daniel0731ex: Is this 'axis cube' a copy of Tony Fisher's Golden Cube?



Is it a copy of a golden cube? What? No, it's an axis cube. It's a 3x3 cut down to a hexagonal dipyramid, and then extended back out to a cube along the uncut faces. Another way of seeing it is a 3x3 with the core rotated 60 degrees about a long diagonal. The golden cube isn't even a 3x3 mod, it's a skewb mod.


----------



## malevolant (Dec 8, 2009)

Cheese_Board said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > Cheese_Board said:
> ...



If there is no active patent for a puzzle it is legally not wrong AKA not a KO. It is, however, ethically wrong.

Also the quality looks like crap. I hate those caps the Chinese puzzles use.


----------



## Cheese_Board (Dec 9, 2009)

malevolant said:


> Cheese_Board said:
> 
> 
> > joey said:
> ...



I always thought knock-off just meant that it was copied without the designers consent.


----------



## Muesli (Dec 9, 2009)

Cheese_Board said:


> malevolant said:
> 
> 
> > Cheese_Board said:
> ...


It's not _technically_ a KO, but I can't see the original designer being best pleased. It's not illegal, just bad mannered.


----------



## Stefan (Dec 9, 2009)

PHPJaguar said:


> Suggestion: attach images instead of embedding? Might be a bit more byte-friendly for slower connections.


Some people have avatars bigger than that. Note each of his images is only about 50 KB. He's not one of those morons posting 3 MB images.


----------



## JTW2007 (Dec 9, 2009)

I don't even want to think about that cube. Make it go away.


----------



## ianini (Dec 9, 2009)

Reminds me of a Golden Cube.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 9, 2009)

i know that the axis cube was invented a long time ago. but who exactly made it though? just curious


----------



## malevolant (Dec 9, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> I don't even want to think about that cube. Make it go away.



you solve it like a 3x3. It is really pretty simple.


----------



## Ton (Dec 9, 2009)

Cheese_Board said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > Cheese_Board said:
> ...



True, but for most of the Rubik's modifications there where patents , I would not be surprised that this design was patented in the 80's, which is now expired. Which does not justify if someone just use the design without consulting the original designer. I have no idea if this has been done or not.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Dec 9, 2009)

Cheese_Board said:


> It is a KO. It was originally a custom puzzle, but now it is being copied.



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

Stop worshiping the mods at TP and actually try to understand the difference between copying a design that is actively being produced and sold and copying someone's idea that would never be monetized by the inventor.

Edit: Also, it's a 3x3 mech. There's really nothing special about a shapemod that can make it someone's Intellectual property, considering it's just a modification of someone else's Intellectual Property. Copy away I say.


----------



## Edward (Dec 9, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> Cheese_Board said:
> 
> 
> > It is a KO. It was originally a custom puzzle, but now it is being copied.
> ...



Harsh way to put it, but I agree.


----------



## qqwref (Dec 9, 2009)

I agree too, the Axis Cube is a relatively obvious shape mod (just a shape mod of the 3x3, where it is rotated around a corner by 60 degrees and made back into cube form) and the inventor has apparently made little to no effort to patent/copyright the design (or even to make themselves well-known - I don't remember who made this design first). In this case the effort to mass-produce the puzzle is far greater than the effort to design the thing in the first place (since the 3x3 mechanism is well-known), so I think it's fair that the first person to mass-produce this gets to profit from it.


----------



## rookie (Dec 9, 2009)

thats just too many puzzles...


----------



## Edward (Dec 9, 2009)

rookie said:


> thats just too many puzzles...



NOT ENOUGH, moar moar moar!!!!!!!! You can never have too much variety.


----------



## TomZ (Dec 9, 2009)

The axis cube was invented just a year or two ago by Adam Cowan. If I am not mistaken, he still has the copyright for the design which should last for many more years.

I don't think it's fair to say "Adam is not going to produce this so it is only fair that a company is copying his design" because I am sure that if the company was not greedy/immoral they would offer Adam a fair royalty (which I'm sure he would accept).


----------



## Caedus (Dec 9, 2009)

If everyone is being so sensitive about KO's, then you should all toss your DIY cubes. They are all knockoffs of the original Rubik's cube and the Rubik's DIY cube. It's somewhat hypocritical to whine about KO's while your Chinese mass produced Type A sits on the desk next to you.
If you feel that this is somehow "different", then just don't buy it, no need to post saying how horrible they are, or how they are "ethically wrong"
I am not supporting or promoting knockoffs, but I am also not supporting the view that they are like the plague and should be avoided and destroyed at all costs.


----------



## ChrisBird (Dec 9, 2009)

Caedus said:


> If everyone is being so sensitive about KO's, then you should all toss your DIY cubes. They are all knockoffs of the original Rubik's cube and the Rubik's DIY cube. It's somewhat hypocritical to whine about KO's while your Chinese mass produced Type A sits on the desk next to you.
> If you feel that this is somehow "different", then just don't buy it, no need to post saying how horrible they are.



Perhaps think about what you are saying and do some research before posting?


----------



## Caedus (Dec 9, 2009)

MonkeyDude1313 said:


> Caedus said:
> 
> 
> > If everyone is being so sensitive about KO's, then you should all toss your DIY cubes. They are all knockoffs of the original Rubik's cube and the Rubik's DIY cube. It's somewhat hypocritical to whine about KO's while your Chinese mass produced Type A sits on the desk next to you.
> ...



How so? They all came after the original Rubik's cube, and use the same idea/concept. They also detract from Rubik's brand sales. How am I wrong?


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 9, 2009)

I can't really be bothered arguing, as I have participated in many of these, but Rubik's have no patent. They did. but they don't anymore.
End of argument.


----------



## Caedus (Dec 9, 2009)

Yes, but many custom puzzles do not have patents either. Yet people still call them knockoffs. If they genuinely have a patent, and are *being sold, or are going to be sold* then I agree, but if it is merely a concept or idea that someone has come up with, yet has no valid intention of producing, then I will buy the "knockoff".


----------



## lala47 (Dec 9, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> I can't really be bothered arguing, as I have participated in many of these, but Rubik's have no patent. They did. but they don't anymore.
> End of argument.



If you back up your argument with the patent issue, then there's no issue un producing/purchasing a product that hasn't even been patented. If you back up with the "ethical" argument, then you shouldn't own any cube (or product) that's not being produced by the original inventor. It seems people just choose to stand before one point or the other as it pleases them.

By the way, i wonder how many of the people screaming "KO!! BLASFEMY!!", have music and movies downloaded on their computers for free.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Dec 9, 2009)

mememe! i have illegals stuffs on my computer
are it patented?


----------



## Caedus (Dec 9, 2009)

lala47 said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > I can't really be bothered arguing, as I have participated in many of these, but Rubik's have no patent. They did. but they don't anymore.
> ...


+1

I agree with this. Most of the issue is the "ethical" side of this. Everyone has their own values, but I personally feel that it is unreasonable to freak out every time anyone produces a KO, or an idea that someone else came up with.
If you're against the "stealing" or copying of ideas, then you *should* be against DIY cubes.

Another thing: There is a thing called business. Much of it involves copying, stealing or improving other people's ideas or products. Think about computers. If only one company was allowed to make computers, there would be no progress or competition. With no competition, people become lax and lazy, and things do not change. 
It's probably for the best that multiple people produce each type of puzzle, so that you at least have a choice. If you do not agree with the principles of certain ones, then just don't buy them.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 10, 2009)

Cheese_Board said:


> aronpm said:
> 
> 
> > Cheese_Board said:
> ...



i'm working for knockoff companies just as much as speedsolving is bribed by v-cubes.

i mean, isn't it strange that only vcube KOs are censored?


----------



## number1failure (Jul 24, 2010)

Looks like TF Golden Cube.


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Jul 24, 2010)

I like KO.

But I wouldn't want this cube...too strange.


----------

